# Lorex help needed



## Couper (12 mo ago)

Hello from NJ. Hope everyone here is doing well. I am using a Lorex home cctv system and have some questions about setting up motion alerts. Is there a section here for that? Thank you!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to setup motion alerts on a.Lorex home cctv system - Google Search


----------



## Couper (12 mo ago)

Thank you for taking the time on this. I will see how far I get and post back....


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## Couper (12 mo ago)

Too many things for my no tech savy brain..... Is there a at home service where a tech could come to my home to set up my system?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

I would think there would be. Have you tried contacting them? Lorex Cameras - Home Security Camera Systems | Lorex


----------



## Couper (12 mo ago)

on the phone with them now....no dice


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved from Introductions.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that they, like me do not know of anyone in NJ to do what you ask. Might try asking around there locally.


----------

